# Suprefact Buserelin and Piriton



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm down-regging on Suprefact nasal sprays but my hives [urticaria] have been flaring up due to anxiety/stress. Is it okay to take Piriton when it's at it's worse?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Doesn't interfere with the drugs used for downreg so no reason I can see why you couldn't take it you needed to. Do make clinic aware if you are taking other meds during your cycle though.


----------

